# (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

Hallo,

durch die aktuellen angelpolitischen Themen und unseren neuen Eignern beschäftigt mich die Frage:

Welche Verantwortung und welche Verpflichtung haben die etablierten kommerziellen Angelmedien dem Angler gegenüber ?

Das vieles nicht richtig oder völlig falsch läuft .... haben Georg & Christian ja schon bestätigt.

Wieso werden diese wichtigen Themen nicht klar und deutlich immer und immer wieder der Anglerschaft dargestellt?

Sieht man sich als neutraler Beobachter, der den Niedergang beschreibt? 

oder

Hat man auch Verantwortung, den Finger in die Wunden zu legen und dies als generellen Auftrag der Berichterstattung zu fixen ?


----------



## Ørret (19. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Wer ist Wolfgang?  Meinst du vllt Georg....


----------



## Wegberger (19. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Danke ... geändert ...sorry Wolf...ähhh Georg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> durch die aktuellen angelpolitischen Themen und unseren neuen Eignern beschäftigt mich die Frage:
> 
> ...



Weil sie wahrscheinlich einen Großteil der Anglerschaft nicht die Bohne interessiert.

Aber was qualifiziert dich denn diese Frage anzustoßen? 

Du bist hier quasi bei den Machern von Rute und Rolle zu Gast, und stellst mal eben die Frage in den Raum, ob die ihre Hausaufgaben vernünftig gemacht haben? 

Und wie sie heute nach der Erleuchtung durch das Anglerboard ihre Position beurteilen?
_
Mod: Gelöscht. Bitte auf die Nettiquette achten, danke._


----------



## Wegberger (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Hallo Frank,

schade das dein Posting nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat.

Die Sache mit der Bohne ist natürlich zweischneidig: Frage mal die Baglimit und Natura2000 Betroffenen, wie sich ihre Sicht verändert hat. Und wenn man den Weitblick als Redaktion hat - ist die Frage, wie man damit umgeht doch legetim. Sollte Georg & Christian hierauf wegen Betriebsgeheimnis nicht antworten dürfen ok - aber trotzdem finde ich die Frage nicht unangemessen.

Was mich qualifiziert diese Frage zu stellen: Weil ich es mache. Übrigens sehe ich mich auch nicht als Gast sondern als Teil eine Community die vom Betreiber , Mods und Usern zusammen gelebt und geteilt wird. 

Ich unterstelle gar nix, sondern habe einfach nur gefragt. Du solltest überlegen, ob du richtig lesen und verstehen kannst #c Ich weiss nicht, ob sie Hausaufgaben haben und das ist auch gar gegenständlich. Mich interessiert die grundsätzliche Ausrichtung -> eher Beobachter oder aus eigenem Interesse Akteur.

Insbesondere wenn die allgemeine Meinung -> der Angler interessiert sich nur für seinen Claim und Tackle - und die angelpolitischen Themen werden durch BV-> LV -> AV äußerst einseitig beatmet .... dann kommt den auflagenstarken Printmedien eine jounalistische Aufklärungspflicht ins Lastenheft geschrieben !?!?! Ja -> weiss ich nicht!? Deswegen erlaube ich mir zu fragen.

Ich habe auch nicht gefragt, ob R&R vorher eine Sicht hatte ...und jetzt eine andere .... welchen Beitrag hast du gelesen?

_Mod: Auch das habe ich gelöscht, damit das Thema nicht in die falsche Richtung geht. Hoffe auf Euer Verständnis, danke!_

Und völlig verständnislos stehe ich dem Tenor gegenüber, das Fragen unerwünscht sein soll. Bei Präsine & tibulski ja ...aber im AB ?


----------



## Ronald Reagan (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> durch die aktuellen angelpolitischen Themen und unseren neuen Eignern beschäftigt mich die Frage:
> 
> ...



S.o.!


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Hab mir die Frage auch schon gestellt und bin dann bei der Erich Kästners Fabian gelandet - da sagt ein Zeitungsmensch, dass die bequemste öffentliche Meinung die öffentliche Meinungslosigkeit ist. Und deswegen findet der DAFV in FuF, Blinker etc. Kaum statt


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Ronald Reagan schrieb:


> Stipper Klaus und Spinnfisch Bärbel haben am  heimischen Baggersee wahrscheinlich andere Sorgen als ein Baglimit für  Dorsch an der Ostsee.



Noch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JC4_WalOTc4


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

[FONT=&quot]Der Begriff „Verantwortung“ ist halt nicht passend, ich sehe eher ein „Eigeninteresse“ der Redaktionen & Verlage.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Angelpolitik erlebe ich als sehr schwieriges Thema bei den Printmedien.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Noch vor Jahren kam Angelpolitik allenfalls in der Form vor, dass brav Pressemitteilungen der Verbände gedruckt wurden. Gelegentlich gab es auch mal das ein oder andere kleine Interview, wo aber i.d.R. das Gespräch durch den Verbandler geführt wurde.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Leser hat das Thema aber auch keinen feuchten Furz interessiert.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das hat sich gewandelt, ist weiterhin im Wandel.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nicht nur hier, auch bei Facebook wird Angelpolitik verstärkt diskutiert; der Tenor ist überall derselbe: größtenteils massive Kritik und Ablehnung der Verbände.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Positive Stimmen kommen fast geschlossen nur von Leuten, die im Verbandssystem aktiv sind.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Grund für das steigende Interesse am Thema?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Zunehmende Einschränkungen, die viel häufiger an der Basis spürbar werden,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]eine generell kritischere Öffentlichkeit als noch vor Jahren,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]klar: web 2.0, man kann seine Stimme auch endlich erheben, muss keinen Leserbrief oder ähnliches mehr schreiben,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]die Reichweite des Themen-Vorreiters Anglerboard.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Alle Printmedien haben das aufgegriffen, in unterschiedlich intensiver Form.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Jahr-Verlag (Blinker, etc.) – puuh, da kommt net viel…[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Paul-Parey (Fisch & Fang, etc.) – schon deutlich mehr, aber die Redaktion hat fürchterlich den Fuß auf der Bremse, dass es ja nicht zu kritisch wirkt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- MuP (Rute & Rolle) – quantitativ der Vorreiter, qualitativ m.M.n. auch
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eines muss man immer beachten: ein Heft hat einen Vorlauf von Monaten! Bei einem so schnell-lebigem Bereich ist das heute im Kiosk erhältliche angelpolitische Thema schon Schnee von Vorgestern.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Was mir fehlt ist:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]a) das deutliche Durchdringen der Erkenntnis, dass diese Themen nicht nur immer mehr Leser interessieren, sondern auch, dass ein massives Eigeninteresse daran besteht, dass das Angeln nicht weiter eingeschränkt wird.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wenn der Angler nicht mehr Wolfsbarsche fangen darf, will auch keine Sau was darüber lesen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Und wenn der Angler immer weniger darf, stellt er seine Ruten in den Keller und kündigt sein Abo.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nachwuchsmangel hat die Anglerschaft -bundesweit betrachtet- sowieso.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]b) das Fachliche zu dem Thema[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ja, wir haben alle mal damit angefangen zu fragen, 'was ist denn ein Verband überhaupt'? Man kann in das Thema nur reinwachsen. Dies indem man ganz viel liest, alles hinterfragt, noch mehr liest,… sich langsam eine Meinung bildet, die auch stets hinterfragt werden sollte.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Und Redaktionen sind alle unterbesetzt. Du musst dort in jedes Themengebiet reinstechen, egal wie viel Background du hast.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die ersten Versuche der Printmedien mit Angelpolitik waren ein Graus, grenzten an Hofberichterstattung.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Da hat sich aber doch eine Menge getan, insbesondere bei Rute & Rolle; diese Redaktion darf man ruhig loben.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Trotzdem müssen sich die Redakteure mehr Background beschaffen, viel mehr hinterfragen und nachhaken und eine ganze Spur mutiger und frecher werden.[/FONT]


----------



## doebelfaenger (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Hallo zusammen,

es hört sich schlimm an, aber es ist einfach so: Die meisten Leser interessieren sich nicht dafür. Jeder "Dicke Hechte mit Uli B."- oder "Neue Gummis für Barsche"-Artikel interessiert die Leser 100 mal mehr als Bag-Limit oder DAFV-Personalien. Deshalb besteht da die latente Gefahr, am Ende die Leser zu verschrecken.

Das ist genau dasselbe wie im Sportjournalismus: "Bayern schlägt Real" interessiert alle, "Doping in Russland" keine Sau. Ist so.

Und "journalistische Aufklärungspflicht"? Nun, das sind Special-Interest-Magazine, nicht der Spiegel oder die Süddeutsche. Und genug öffentliche Stimme haben eh nur Blinker und FuF, die Auflage von RuR liegt mittlerweile ja unter ferner liefen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Kati hat mit seinem Post schon viele richtige Punkte genannt!

Ihr  müsst wissen, dass wir im Printbereich jetzt im März die Mai-Ausgabe  produzieren. Das heißt, wenn wir brandaktuelle Themen bekommen, dann  sind die erst zwei Monate später!!! im Heft für die Leser greifbar. 
Das  macht es für eine monatlich erscheinende Zeitung heutzutage schwer,  aktuelle Themen aufzugreifen. Man ist immer nur der  Nachbereichterstatter.

Schaut Ihr allerdings auf unsere  Facebookseiten und auf die Rute&Rolle-Homepage, sieht die Sache  schon anders aus. Wir waren mit unserem Redakteur Jesco Peschutter zum Beispiel bei der Anglerdemo 2.0 beim Bootskonvoi Richtung Fehrmarnsundbrücke und berichteten im Heft (RUTE&ROLLE Ausgabe 9/2017) und Online, haben die Beitrage auf  unseren Kanälen geteilt. Mit dem Anglerboard haben wir nun ein Forum, in dem wir uns jetzt mehr politisch engagieren wollen. Die  ersten Beiträge haben das, glaube ich, auch gezeigt. 
Also ich denke nicht, dass wir uns der Verantwortung entziehen!
Wir müssen nur sehr gut abwägen, welche Themen für ALLE Angler interessant sind, schließlich leben wir davon.
Und da gehört nunmal nicht nur die Angelpolitik dazu, sondern eben zu einem enorm großen Teil auch die Praxis und das Tackle!
Um Euch mal einen kleinen Einblick zu geben:
Wir  sind in der Kern-Redaktion nur fünf Redakteure. Bearbeiten jeden Monat  RUTE & ROLLE, vier mal im Jahr kommt FISCH & FLIEGE, dazu das  Anglerboard, Homepage, Facebook und etliche Sonderhefte.
Ich will ja hier nicht jammern, aber ich denke, wir geben unser Bestes, Euch umfassend zu informieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Schon interessant. Ich habe nach sehr vielen Jahren als Abonnent der Fisch und Fang diese vor Jahren abbestellt, weil sie mir viel zu unpolitisch war. Ständig nur irgend welche Angler mit dicken Fischen zu sehen, die über die Farbe und oder den Geschmack des Köders philosophierten war mir einfach zu wenig. Alles zu langweilig und zu austauschbar. Aber leider scheint es dem Willen der Mehrheit zu entsprechen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ihr  müsst wissen, dass wir im Printbereich jetzt im März die Mai-Ausgabe  produzieren. Das heißt, wenn wir brandaktuelle Themen bekommen, dann  sind die erst zwei Monate später!!! im Heft für die Leser greifbar.
> Das  macht es für eine monatlich erscheinende Zeitung heutzutage schwer,  aktuelle Themen aufzugreifen. Man ist immer nur der  Nachbereichterstatter.


Dieses Argument greift nur zum Teil. Es betrifft den nachrichtlichen Teil. Er betrifft aber nicht den Kommentar-Teil oder den investigativen Teil einer Zeitung. Hier wird mir in der Angelpresse viel zu unpolitisch agiert. Von mir aus könnten da auch pro und contra Stimmen gleichzeitig abgerduckt werden. Nur es passiert kaum etwas in dieser Art. 

Warum werden Dinge, die der DAFV falsch verbreitet nicht aufgearbeitet:

DAFV hat das BAG-Limit nicht verhindert, Er war im Kern dafür.

Warum  unterstützt der DAFV die Angeldemo nicht?

Warum beteiligt sich der DAFV nicht an der inerfraktionellen Arbeitsgruppe des EU-Parlamentes "_Biologische Vielfalt, ländlicher Raum, Jagd und Freizeitfischerei_" und gründet stattdessen ein völlig unverbindliches informelles Forum, was nichts anderes als eine Kaffeerunde darstellt?

usw. 

Sind euch die Themen zu heiß oder fehlt euch das know how. Bei letzterem bin ich bereit euch juristisch zu unterstützen. Wenn euch die Themen zu heiß sind, kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Das ist eben die Krux bei monatlich erscheinenden Magazinen. Heutzutage erfährt man Infos fast live im Internet! 
Wenn  wir in unserer Printausgabe über "aktuelle" politische Geschehnisse  berichten, haben es die meisten bereits woanders gelesen. Auch aus  diesem Grund ist so eine Sache schwierig. In einer Tageszeitung kann man  das machen. Wir müssen sehen, dass wir in RUTE & ROLLE keinen  Schnee von gestern veröffentlichen. Für aktuelle Sachen haben wir unsere  Socialmedia-Kanäle.

Zu deiner Kritik, warum wir nicht voll in die politische Richtung berichten kann ich sagen: 
Wir sind ein Special Interest Magazin. Das ist unsere Strategie. Ich kann hier jetzt natürlich nicht unsere komplette Firmenstrategie beschreiben - aber fest steht, dass wir ein Angelmagazin für die Allgemeinheit machen. 
Wie bereits erwähnt: Politik spielt eine Rolle, aber nicht die Hauptrolle.
Du wirst z.B in der Mens Health auch nicht permanent über Doping-Skandale und Verbote von entsprechenden Mitteln lesen. So sind Special Interest Magazine nicht ausgerichtet.
Doch ich erwähnte es schon - wir haben andere Kanäle für politische Themen!


----------



## gründler (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Warum beteiligt sich der DAFV nicht an der inerfraktionellen Arbeitsgruppe des EU-Parlamentes "_Biologische Vielfalt, ländlicher Raum, Jagd und Freizeitfischerei_" und gründet stattdessen ein völlig unverbindliches informelles Forum, was nichts anderes als eine Kaffeerunde darstellt?



Da ich ja da so einige von kenne....stell dir die frage ob man Fr.Dr. und Andere da haben möchte!?

|wavey:


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

@Kolja: Für gute Beiträge, die den journalistischen Standards entsprechen, sind wir immer offen und dankbar. 
Was das Thema Angelpolitik insgesamt angeht, ist es schwierig, da das gesunde Maß zu finden. Insgesamt ist unser Anspruch aber schon, heiße Themen anzupacken und aufzubereiten. Das haben wir in der Vergangenheit auch immer wieder getan und bleiben weiter dran. Ansonsten hat es Christian gut auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Da der Verbandskram ja nicht erst seit gestern Mist ist könnte man ja nen Artikel "Qvo vadis, DAFV?" platzieren und da die Vergangenheit knackig zusammenfassen und eine moderierte Diskussion zwischen einem Kritiker und einem Verbandsverteter über die Arbeit und Ausrichtung des Verbandes abdrucken (ich wäre für Thomas F. und Christel H.P. Baxxter als Celebrity Deathmatch  )... oder wenigstens einen Kritiker und einen Verbandsvertreter zu Wort kommen lassen wenn sie sich Konfliktscheu geben


----------



## Kolja Kreder (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

@ Christian Siegler: Es ist sicher nicht meine Aufgabe die Ausrichtung der R&R   hineinzureden. Ich gebe nur zu bedenken, dass es zahlreiche Angelzeitungen gibt. Eine stärkere politische Ausrichtung wäre da ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und wenn es auch nur wenige Seiten sind, die da regelmäßig abgedruckt würden.


----------



## Georg Baumann (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Da der Verbandskram ja nicht erst seit gestern Mist ist könnte man ja nen Artikel "Qvo vadis, DAFV?" platzieren und da die Vergangenheit knackig zusammenfassen und eine moderierte Diskussion zwischen einem Kritiker und einem Verbandsverteter über die Arbeit und Ausrichtung des Verbandes abdrucken (ich wäre für Thomas F. und Christel H.P. Baxxter als Celebrity Deathmatch  )... oder wenigstens einen Kritiker und einen Verbandsvertreter zu Wort kommen lassen wenn sie sich Konfliktscheu geben



Guck Dir mal die April-Ausgabe 2017 an  Titel des Artikels "Zerfällt der DAFV?" mit Pro und Contra (Contra hat Thomas Finkbeiner gemacht, Pro der GF des LAV Brandenburg).


----------



## Wegberger (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*

Hallo Christian,

vielen Dank für dein Statement.

Sicher sind Praxis & Tackle für euch die Top-Themen - das möchte ich weder in Abrede stellen oder anders sehen.

(Allgemeines Statement
Aber an sich machen doch die Verbände es den Medien leicht, durch die ungelösten Dauerthemen nicht zum Nachberichterstatter zu werden. Unsinnige Verbote, drohende Einschränkungen, fehlende Visionen, Untätigkeit bescheren den Medien doch ein Füllhorn an Dauerbrennerthemen.

Das die Anglerschaft kein Interesse daran hat glaube ich nicht, denn ich unterstelle mal, dass ohne Information erst gar kein Interesse geweckt wird. Und dieser fehlende, faire Informationsfluss ist ein strategisches Anliegen der Verbände.

Wer also soll die Informationen liefern ? Wer kann aufzeigen was schief läuft ? Wer kann die Märchen vom Baglimit und DAFV entlarven?


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die April-Ausgabe 2017 an  Titel des Artikels "Zerfällt der DAFV?" mit Pro und Contra (Contra hat Thomas Finkbeiner gemacht, Pro der GF des LAV Brandenburg).



Ich weiss das es die Ausgabe gibt und finde das gut-  mein Ansatz wäre eher was in den fünf  jahren passiert ist - und was denn die Zukunft bringen soll. Und zwar konkret und kein Bullshitbingo - war das Teil des Artikels  ging es nur im mitgliederschwund und Bedeutungslosigkeit?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @ Christian Siegler: Es ist sicher nicht meine Aufgabe die Ausrichtung der R&R   hineinzureden. Ich gebe nur zu bedenken, dass es zahlreiche Angelzeitungen gibt. Eine stärkere politische Ausrichtung wäre da ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal und wenn es auch nur wenige Seiten sind, die da regelmäßig abgedruckt würden.



Ja, da hast Du wohl recht. Und wir arbeiten seit geraumer Zeit genau daran. Ich kann hier Georg zitieren:



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die April-Ausgabe 2017 an   Titel des Artikels "Zerfällt der DAFV?" mit Pro und Contra (Contra hat  Thomas Finkbeiner gemacht, Pro der GF des LAV Brandenburg).


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... mein Ansatz wäre eher was in den fünf  jahren passiert ist ...


Schöne Idee, halte ich aber für schwer umsetzbar.
Denn das würde, wenn man es vernünftig macht, enormen Umfang haben, das machst du nicht mal eben in eineinhalb Seiten.
Zudem sehen pro DAFVler die vergangenen 5 Jahre sicherlich ganz anders als ein Kritiker |rolleyes



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal die April-Ausgabe 2017 an  Titel des Artikels "Zerfällt der DAFV?" mit Pro und Contra (Contra hat Thomas Finkbeiner gemacht, Pro der GF des LAV Brandenburg).


Sehr gut!!! #6#6#6
Und vor allem fair, "beide Seiten" zu einem Thema zu Wort kommen zu lassen.
So kann der Leser sich deutlich besser ein eigenes Bild machen.

Und dann so was regelmässig zu diversen Fragen.
Dann liegt ihr diesbezüglich gegenüber den anderen beiden (recht verschlafenen) Häusern eine ganz lange Nase vorn.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. März 2018)

*AW: (Print-)Medien und das Versagen der Verbände*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schöne Idee, halte ich aber für schwer umsetzbar.
> Denn das würde, wenn man es vernünftig macht, enormen Umfang haben, das machst du nicht mal eben in eineinhalb Seiten.
> Zudem sehen pro DAFVler die vergangenen 5 Jahre sicherlich ganz anders als ein Kritiker ]



Da reicht ein Zweizeiler - der DAFV hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts auf die Kette gekriegt dass die Situation für Angler in Deutschland verbessert hat.

Den Satz könnt ihr haben Georg


----------

